# started training class



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

I started a 6 week training class for Abbi on Wednesday nights. Last night was the orientation without Abbi. It was very informative and I think it will be a good start to basic training skills. Abbi is well behaved for the most part, I just wanted the basic stuff! Anyway, the trainer recommends bringing 2-3 different small/one bite treats for rewards. I am definately bringing cheerios (Abbi's new favorite) but need suggestions on something else small and good for her. I am not a constant treat giver so I need some help! This trainer is also big on the "clicker" idea. She passed them out and I started this morning working with Abbi and the "click". Can't tell yet if I like it or not!!!
Anyway, thanks for the treat suggestions.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

When I took Kadie to obedience class I brought zukes peanutbutter treats and the wellness pure rewards treats. I broke them into teeny tiny pieces since she had to be able to eat them really fast and they worked great!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I used Nature's Recipe Training Treats. I'm not sure, but I think they are a PetSmart exclusive.


Nature's Recipe Training Treats


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Boiled chicken breast cut into little cubes. Also Science Diet Training Treats. I don't know what they flavor them with, but Shoni goes nuts over them. I broke them up into smaller pieces.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I used Nature's Recipe Training Treats. I'm not sure, but I think they are a PetSmart exclusive.
> 
> 
> Nature's Recipe Training Treats[/B]


I have these now as well, but I mostly use Freeze Dried Liver for training. It is really easy to break into small pieces (so you don't have to wait for her to eat it) and Jax absolutely loves them. He will do almost anything as soon as I break out the can for them. 

Good luck w/classes, we sure enjoyed ours and will be going to more here soon. :eusa_hand:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I tried mother hubbard, but it was a little too rich for him. Actually my trainer uses "Recipe" for her dogs. I break them up in little pieces and he loves it. They sell in boxes and you find them in the food store. The other treats I use are yougurt drops which are all naural, Begins with a V, in an orange bag...I will look when i get home.

Good luck with the class.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I used Nature's Recipe Training Treats. I'm not sure, but I think they are a PetSmart exclusive.
> 
> 
> Nature's Recipe Training Treats[/B]


yes I like those also. They are small enough and don't smell (haite smelly bait) I use a combo of cheerios and these training treats.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I cut up natural balance rolls into tiny bites.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502284
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also used the Natures receipe. They are small enough and don't crumble like some of the liver treats. Bogie loves them.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

when we started our class at petsmart we were using itty bitty buddy biscuits!
and we still use them...but as soon as biggles got a taste of the sausage/treat
PET BOTANICS treats for class
that the trainers here use.......he started spitting the biscuits out on the floor!!!!
so if you're willing to take the time to cut up the pieces and freeze them... 
this stuff works miracles lol......and this way you can make them XS (ours are the size of my pinky nail)
we *only* use it when we are practicing hard 
stuff from class....and when we are AT class....other than that 
it is always our favorite biscuits ITTY BITTY BUDDY BISCUITS

good luck


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Guys about those Petsmart Nature's Recipe treats, I just looked at the link and there's propylene glycol and animal digest in them, as well as BHT... 

To the OP, check out Waggin Tails and Only Natural Pet, they have a good selection of treats.
Perri was on Solid Gold lamb jerky treats for the past year for agility, but now he's snubbing his nose at them. He just got tired of them I guess, I should have switched it up. Now that he's on chicken food, I ordered some chicken treats.
I don't have the energy to post the links to all of this LOL, so I'll just tell you what they are and the links to where I found them.
I got them at Waggin Tails and OnlyNaturalPet. (Except the Catswell treats which I got at a store, but they are available at catswell.com)
--Catswell VitaKitty Chicken 
Perri loves the Dogswell Chicken Jerky, this is the same thing only small and soft pieces.
--Whole Life Freeze Dried Chicken
This is cooked first, and does break easily into smaller pieces. 
--Soft and Chewy Chicken Buddy Biscuits
This seems to be Perri's favorite. It's not super healthy, but it's not bad either. They do get their chicken from free range farms so that's good.
Other things I might try are The Newman's Own training treats, Wellness Pure Rewards (I've seen this one at a store and the Chicken/Lamb kind are soft and can be cut up), and the Wet Noses Organic in Apple-Thyme flavor, it says it's good for training treats, but I'm not sure if they're soft or not.
Of course there are lots of others on those two sites, I hope this helped!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

One of Josie's favorite treats is Gerber (for human babies) Graduates finger foods sweet potato puffs. She loves all the flavors they make. They used to be called "Veggie Puffs.' They're easy to eat and go down quickly. I really like them also because when my friends' kids come to visit, they can feed Josie treats and eat them themselves.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

What about doggies with IBD? Can anybody suggest a treat for them?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I started a 6 week training class for Abbi on Wednesday nights. Last night was the orientation without Abbi. It was very informative and I think it will be a good start to basic training skills. Abbi is well behaved for the most part, I just wanted the basic stuff! Anyway, the trainer recommends bringing 2-3 different small/one bite treats for rewards. I am definately bringing cheerios (Abbi's new favorite) but need suggestions on something else small and good for her. I am not a constant treat giver so I need some help! This trainer is also big on the "clicker" idea. She passed them out and I started this morning working with Abbi and the "click". Can't tell yet if I like it or not!!!
> Anyway, thanks for the treat suggestions.[/B]


When Ollie went to training classes were were told to bring tiny, chewable (as in not crunchy) treats. Having to chew something crunchy takes too long and when training the reward should be immediate and go down fast so that you're not having to delay moving on while they are chewing. Zukes makes some all natural, tiny, chewable treats--about the size of a pencil eraser. You can get them at Petco in the treat isle


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I cut up natural balance rolls into tiny bites.[/B]


ooh, that's an excellent idea. Especially b/c we feed Ollie NB. It's one of the only things that doesn't upset his tummy (IBS). We tired Zukes, which he likes, but his tummy didn't do that great on them (but that's just Ollie). I gave him tiny pieces of cheese & hot dog, both of which I know aren't the greatest...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> One of Josie's favorite treats is Gerber (for human babies) Graduates finger foods sweet potato puffs. She loves all the flavors they make. They used to be called "Veggie Puffs.' They're easy to eat and go down quickly. I really like them also because when my friends' kids come to visit, they can feed Josie treats and eat them themselves.[/B]


I like that idea, too!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> I started a 6 week training class for Abbi on Wednesday nights. Last night was the orientation without Abbi. It was very informative and I think it will be a good start to basic training skills. Abbi is well behaved for the most part, I just wanted the basic stuff! Anyway, the trainer recommends bringing 2-3 different small/one bite treats for rewards. I am definately bringing cheerios (Abbi's new favorite) but need suggestions on something else small and good for her. I am not a constant treat giver so I need some help! This trainer is also big on the "clicker" idea. She passed them out and I started this morning working with Abbi and the "click". Can't tell yet if I like it or not!!!
> Anyway, thanks for the treat suggestions.[/B]


Rosco and I starded our classes two weeks ago. What is a clicker? The problem I'm having at class is that Rosco isn't a big eater even if he doesn't have anything to eat after lunch he will still only eat about 4 pieces of treats. I cut up little pieces of chewin beef jerky snacks, he likes them and all but he wont eat to many of them, he's also a very picky eater. Are there any small puppies in your class at ours all of the puppies are huge over 70lbs. rosco looks like a little rat compared to them. And also he isn't real active so after about 15 minutes he just wants to lay down and sleep. I dont think he's learning the commands I think he is just lazy and wants to sit and lay down all the time. I can see the bigger dogs are more into learning but Rosco seems like he dont care. Do you think its his age? He is 7 months. And do you know if there are puppy classes for small dogs only, it gets rough on the old back bending up and down all night.


----------

